# DUH!



## outlaw (May 20, 2010)

I always end up laughing when I go to my family doctor. I realize the more and more I talk about dp the more oblivious I seem to the fact that I'm answering my own questions. My doctor is nice, he understands that I have dp, he doesn't brush it off but he simply states the obvious when I tell him how I feel... and it's funny because there's nothing I can say to his observations then.. umm...... I know your right.. but.. "there is no buts" he says back..

and.. he's .. RIGHT!

I know how crazy I sound so before I tell him anything I always reassure him I know how crazy I sound..

"I know I'm not gonna float away.. but I FEEL like I'm going to float away"









"but you're not going to float away" he will reply back

And that my friends, is as simple as it gets.. I'm not going to float away.

YOU'RE not going to float away..

we think and feel all these irrational thoughts and sensations but at the end of the day.. NOTHINGS GONNA HAPPEN!









"I wake up in the morning and I don't feel like I'm here.. it's the strangest feeling ever" I'll say

His response - "So what? It's a feeling.. we all have strange feelings but that's all it is and sometimes they can't be explained"

And sometimes his "So what's?" piss me off because its so much easier for him to sit there and act like I'm being over dramatic







but even if it's debilitating me.. so what?









And I know even after writing this I'm going to feel all fucked up again at one point eventually but you know what..

nothing's going to happen.

For months.. nothings happened..

I think that's what we have to accept.. that the way to beat this thing.. is the most obvious answer people have been telling us.. and even though it's so hard to accept..and we wanna punch those people in the face.. eventually we're gona have to accept it.. because.. NOTHINGS GONNA HAPPEN.. nothing's gonna happen if we sit here and isolate ourselves from the world.. but something may happen if we just accept the annoying speeches







people give us about ignoring it and actually trying our asses off to get through this shit.

and that's how easy it is.. DUH!







(Please don't punch me in the face)


----------



## Minerva8979 (Jan 30, 2010)

outlaw said:


> and that's how easy it is.. DUH!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol







I think that's a down to earth approach (the doctor dialogue, not punching you in the face!lol)


----------



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

welcome to the first step in true recovery...... can i get an AMEN-AH!?!









good for you outlaw, that is the realization everyone has to come to before they start to see real improvement. the annoying thing is that you can tell people till you're blue in the face, but they won't get in until they come to the realization that you just came to. congrats!!!


----------



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

Tommygunz said:


> welcome to the first step in true recovery...... can i get an AMEN-AH!?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...












EVERYTHING Tommy said is exactly right. I FINALLY accepted this truth probably 2 months ago and I've made HUGE HUGE HUGE steps in recovery since then. Honestly, lately, I am questioning if I even still have dp. I know that I do because I've recovered from it once before and when you recover you KNOW reality is back. Mine is so mild now though that I have to question it and that my friend is epic. May you soon be there too!!


----------



## MatrixGravity (Nov 4, 2009)

ustabetinyfairypeople said:


> EVERYTHING Tommy said is exactly right. I FINALLY accepted this truth probably 2 months ago and I've made HUGE HUGE HUGE steps in recovery since then. Honestly, lately, I am questioning if I even still have dp. I know that I do because I've recovered from it once before and when you recover you KNOW reality is back. Mine is so mild now though that I have to question it and that my friend is epic. May you soon be there too!!


And me! I've been completely ignoring the damn thing for about 2 months straight but i still do often find myself checking to see if i can connect, and i feel like im making progress.
Slowly but gradually .. !


----------

